# Where are you guys?!



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I havent seen any of the old crew around. Ich, Scuba, GoodMike... where are all the old timers at?:???:


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

banned

it happened awhile back


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very long story harif. Good to see you again, where have you been? Some of them were banned and others just left because of it. But there are still a lot of us 'Old dogs' around, it's just kinda hard to catch us sometimes. LOL


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

BANNED?!?! Scuba and Ich??!?!? what about Just One More??

You cant be serious..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

When did all this happen? I've been here for years but recently I've been busy with school.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, you must have been seriously busy to have missed all of THAT!

Yes, harif87, we're serious. It was a big mess, to be sure.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I am not old, but have been here for nearly a year and I have been keeping fish for quite a long time if that counts.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm still around but didn't check the site for a long time. I guess I missed all the drama as well. Now my curiousity is over whelming. If someone we be so kind as to fill me in on a PM I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Wolf said:


> I'm still around but didn't check the site for a long time. I guess I missed all the drama as well. Now my curiousity is over whelming. If someone we be so kind as to fill me in on a PM I would appreciate it.


Same here. I didn't come to the site for a few months just because I was busy with life in general and totally missed the drama occuring here. Can anyone fill me in as well?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah; we don't like to air people's dirty laundry in public.
Hmm.. actually, now that I think about it, keeping it quiet was largely the cause of the worst of it...

Okay, long story short, one of those people did something very much against the rules of the forum and the rules of common sense and courtesy, in cahoots with another of the bunch. They got banned for it. The rest of the people went nuts, demanding to know why. It wasn't any of their business why, so we didn't tell them. They staged a revolt, and they lost.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't visit this forum for about a few days and I missed it. I was so confused, and when I asked about it I was not responded to. Justonemore20 was one of my favorites! But other favorites are still on here  

What would have happened had they won the revolt?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea where is justonemore20 did she/he get banned i stoped going on here for awhile but im back


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

first of all- thats a she
second of all- yes

Also, Scuba is still around. he/she (ithink suba is a she) isnt banned. She just doesnt come as often


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

that crew was like the backbone of this place- thats really a loss to the forums.

(edit) wow that was my 1,000th post, unfortunately itll probably be my last... i heard the story from a much detailed perspective and I for one think the people in charge here should reconsider their initiatives and swallow their pride at least once in a while. I appreciate the things you taught me but unfortunately I cant stay here.

best of luck FF

-Morris


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The backbone wasn't those few people... unfortunately I miss some of them, others I don't... in the end, THEY chose to leave the forum and if you have gotten the story from one of them I would highly reconsider as they probably have severely stretched the truth. What they did was wrong... a forum is not public... it is a privately run site... and they had no right to do what they did. Infact I've seen much worse bans on other sites for much less... Just maybe if they attempted to appologize now it could be reconsidered, in my mind, forgiveness is inevidable... but they could never be a part of the forum like they once were. Harif I wish you the best if you do decide to leave, but I do hope you reconsider.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, you undoubtedly heard a load of bunk if you think those folks didn't deserve banishment. Did that "detailed perspective" you got even bother mentioning the fun little details like their using stolen moderator login codes to go around banning random people for kicks, or leveling cyberterror threats at FF to the extent where we had to call the cops? Somehow I doubt it. Those idiots got what they deserved, plain, pure & simple. You obviously got a whitewashed version of the story if you think otherwise.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

HARIF !!!! Long time no see bro! PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*One thing I have learned is never to take on other peoples offences.

Here is an example.

Say you have a friend and they come to you with a story how someone screwed them over, or even just a story in itself belittleing someone else. As your friend you start taking their side of the story and start to form a hatred for the person/s they are talking about, and you don't even know them! And even if you did know them it's not too smart to take on other peoples offences. Yes there are times when you stick up for a friend, but to go to the extent of leaving a forum where you go for info because you believe your doing the right thing by sticking up for your "friend" is a little overboard.

I don't know all the people on here, but I don't judge them based on how they respond to my posts. We are all different, and unique. Excepting ones faults is a huge step. If we look at ourselves in the mirror we will see negative things in us as well. I love people of all ages and enjoy coming here to get insight and maybe even joke around a little. Just because we are behind keyboards does not mean we don't have a personality. It's just another form of communicating and enjoying it at the same time.

There are rules here and they should be respected, if not, then we are all free to go somewhere else. 

My question to you harif is, why would you leave based on a certain version of a story. Were you only here because they were here? Sometimes it's better to learn a few lessons while you are young, rather then learning them while you are older. 

I'm not judgeing you, but rethink what you have said in your post. You posted it for a reason, you told everyone it would be your last post for a reason. If you are expecting something, you may be waiting your whole life for nothing.*


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Even when it was going on, there wasn't much to see if you just checked posts. There were post like "what's going on". And "Why was my post asking what's going on deleted". I think the secrecy went a bit overboard and some who would have sat it out hopped in mad because they were "out of the loop". 

The whole thing is stupid really. If the board does something you don't like, leave. Nothing is accomplished by whining and taking revenge. This thing is privately owned, so the owner can do whatever he likes. No matter how many hours you donate answering post, you don't get a vote.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wow!!!..and to think that i was the cause of it all.i think i created a monster.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It was really, really quiet here for a while. Now things are picking up with a lot of new members.

Some of what went on, like trading mod code in the chat room, would have been considered minor on other boards. But it was taken seriously here.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow ! Harif - if you do decide to come back, look me up or even a simple PM would suffice. We need to get back to the old days when we all had good folks we all used to joke and laugh in the chat room ... and I'm talking about GoodMike, Ich and just1more and others. God how I miss busting Ich's chops that she looks like Electra from one of the James Bond movies. *sighs* Ich .... Come back !! Bruce Willis is missing you ..... LOL !!

Is SueM still around as well?

Hey Buggy - how's the lil grandchild doing? Hope you're controlling your diabetes better as well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sue is still here as are many of the old crew.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I think I missed the drama as well...I come and go...I am a member of way too many websites/forums!!!!! I forget some of them sometimes....
SORRY I haven't been posting in AGES!

The other day I was like...OH! Fishforums! I haven't been there in ages...

Anyway I chat to GoodMike from time to time in aholics chat...
I spend more time in the other chat though with Moosey and the gang from AB...


----------

